# Fragen zu seehasen



## nxxkxxlxr (14. März 2014)

Moin.

Kennt sich jemand genauer mit den sonderbar aussehenden Knorpelfischen aus? 
Die kieler förde ist zur zeit voll von denen und ich habe heute einen weg gefunden sie gezielt zu beangeln. 
Nun zu den fragen: Lohnt sich das mitnehmen? 
Sie sollen ja angeblich sehr gut schmecken. Allerdings nur das rückenstück. Hat jemand ein video oder bilder wie ich sie am besten verarbeite bzw. am effektivsten zerlege um nicht zu viel weg zu werfen?

Einige sagen auch, das nur milchner oder  nur rogner schmecken sollen. Kann das jemand bestätigen? 

Der "deutsche kaviar" wird ja aus seehasen gewonnen. 
Den würde ich auch gerne mal probieren( keine angst, ich entnehme keine massen und gefährde nicht den bestand, durch entnahme 1-2 laichträchtiger fische).
Wie muss ich bei der  kaviar verarbeitung vorgehen?
Einfach waschen und etwas salzen? 

Das wärs erstmal an fragen...wenn mir noch was einfällt, gibts ja den edit button ^^

Besten dank schonmal

Neukieler


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu seehasen*

Seehasen kenne ich aus Dänemark nur geräuchert. Liebe sie als absolut leckeren Fisch.#6#6#6


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. März 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu seehasen*

geräuchert sehr lecker, ich nehme aber nur die kleinen, die größeren exemplare sind mir zu fettig, geschmacklich erinnern sie an ger.aal


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (14. März 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu seehasen*

Den kompletten fisch räuchern oder dann nur die guten stücke. Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit zum räuchern.  Daher fällt das eh flach.


----------

